# Βρετανικό φλέγμα



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2013)

Διαβάζοντας πριν μερικούς μήνες το πολύ πολύ ωραίο ποστ της Κρουστάλλως για το bodymaster, συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν είχα διαβάσει το _The Valley of Fear_. Το κατέβασα λοιπόν από το Project Gutenberg και νοστάλγησα τόσο τον Σέρλοκ που κατέβασα και όλα τα άλλα σετ με τις περιπέτειές του και τις ξαναδιάβασα το καλοκαίρι μονορρούφι. 

Δεν ξέρω αν έχετε εικόνα, αλλά κάποια στιγμή ο Σερ Άρθουρ σκότωσε τον Σέρλοκ στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα επειδή ήθελε να δοκιμάσει να γράψει κι άλλα πράγματα και πίστευε πως ο ήρωάς του τον αποσπούσε. Φεύ, άλλαι μεν βουλαί συγγραφέων, άλλα δε λαός κελεύει: οι αναγνώστες του στεναχωρήθηκαν τόσο πολύ, τον κατέκλυσαν με τόσα γράμματα, ώστε στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα αποφάσισε να τον ξαναζωντανέψει. 

Η ιστορία στην οποία ο Χολμς ξαναβλέπει τον Γουάτσον είναι αυτή: The Adventure of the Empty House. Με δυο λόγια, εμφανίζεται μπροστά στον Γουάτσον, εκείνος ζαλίζεται και τα χάνει, και όταν συνέρχεται ακολουθεί ο εξής διάλογος:

 "Holmes!" I cried. "Is it really you? Can it indeed be that you are alive? Is it possible that you succeeded in climbing out of that awful abyss?"

"Wait a moment," said he. "Are you sure that you are really fit to discuss things? I have given you a serious shock by my unnecessarily dramatic reappearance."

"I am all right, but indeed, Holmes, I can hardly believe my eyes. Good heavens! to think that you—you of all men—should be standing in my study." Again I gripped him by the sleeve, and felt the thin, sinewy arm beneath it. "Well, you're not a spirit anyhow," said I. "My dear chap, I'm overjoyed to see you. Sit down, and tell me how you came alive out of that dreadful chasm." ​

Πόσο το διασκέδασα, δεν λέγεται! Ο φίλος σου έχει πεθάνει με δραματικό τρόπο, σου λείπει πολύ, τον βλέπεις ξαφνικά μπροστά σου, εντάξει, τα χάνεις λίγο, αλλά ούτε τον αγκαλιάζεις, ούτε γελάς, ούτε βάζεις τις φωνές, παρά μόνο κάθεσαι στη θέση σου, τον κοιτάς και λες: My dear chap, I'm overjoyed to see you. Χωρίς θαυμαστικό 

Τώρα θα 'ρθει ο Δαιμάνος να βάλει αυτό το καρεδάκι από τον Αστερίξ στους Βρετανούς με τη χειραψία...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 25, 2013)

Έλα τώρα, είσαι υπερβολική... αφού έχει θαυμαστικό στο Holmes και στο Good heavens.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 25, 2013)

Γρήγορα, πριν έρθει ο Δαεμάνος!
Άλλο ένα διαμάντι, χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα overjoyed phlegmatic British people.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 25, 2013)

Παλάβρα, αφού διάβασες όλο τον Σέρλοκ, δες τώρα και τα σαραντατόσα επεισόδια με τον αξεπέραστο Jeremy Brett εδώ. Μόνο απόφυγε τις ταινίες μεγάλου μήκους, είναι κάπως ξεχειλωμένες (εξαίρεση οι δύο που βασίζονται σε μυθιστορήματα, οι Μπάσκερβιλ και το Σήμα των Τεσσάρων δηλαδή).


----------



## Marinos (Oct 25, 2013)

Α ναι, η σκηνή που ο Γουώτσον αναγνωρίζει τον Σέρλοκ εδώ, στο 16'18'' περίπου:





Είναι ωραία και η στιγμή στο 23'19'', που πάει να τον φωνάξει στους καταρράχτες του Ράιχενμπαχ και μετά το ξανασκέφτεται.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 25, 2013)

Τι ωραίο, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Marinos (Oct 25, 2013)

Εμείς τα (ξανα)βλέπουμε κάθε βράδυ, οικογενειακώς, εδώ και μήνες. :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2013)

Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά, εμένα γιατί δεν μου φαίνονται περίεργα όλα αυτά;
Ο Γουάτσον λιποθυμάει από την έκπληξη και μετά είναι στη φάση "δεν πιστεύω τα μάτια μου", από το σοκ δεν αρχίζει τις διαχύσεις. Οι οποίες ούτως ή άλλως δεν συνηθίζονται. 

ΥΓ Κάποτε με είχε ρωτήσει μια Αυστραλέζα φίλη αν στην Ελλάδα είναι συνηθισμένο οι άντρες να αγκαλιάζονται και να φιλιούνται. Ρώταγε γιατί παρατηρούσε κάτι συμπατριώτες ιδιαίτερα εκδηλωτικούς. Μέχρι που με ρώτησε δεν το είχα προσέξει. Μετά πρόσεξα ότι οι Άγγλοι με άτομα του ιδίου φύλου κρατάνε απόσταση. Με άτομα του αντίθετου, ειδικά να το αντίθετο είναι καμιά νοστιμούλα νεαρή, τους πιάνουν τα μάτσα- μούτσα αλά γαλλικά (ματς-μουτς-ματς). 
Από την άλλη η μητέρα μου μου έλεγε τις προάλλες ότι όταν πρωτοήρθε στην Ελλάδα της έκανε εντύπωση το ότι όλοι αντάλλασσαν χειραψίες. Και στην αρχή και στο τέλος μιας συνάντησης. Στο ΗΒ αυτό είναι σπάνιο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2013)

Δεν έχω διαβάσει τα άπαντα, αλλά πρέπει να έχω δει πάρα πολλούς, μα πάρα πολλούς, Σέρλοκ. (Μέχρι και το _Elementary_...). Να κάνω ίσως και μια επανάληψη του Μπρετ, όλο και κάτι θα μου λείπει.

Αλλά δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το περίεργο στην αντίδραση του Γουότσον. Όλη η σειρά βρομά βρετανικό φλέγμα. Ίσως είναι το πιο χαρακτηριστικό της στοιχείο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Γρήγορα, πριν έρθει ο Δαεμάνος!
> Άλλο ένα διαμάντι, χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα overjoyed phlegmatic British people.


Όσο γι' αυτό, πριν προλάβει ο Δαεμάνος, πρόλαβε κάποιος άλλος και το μπλόκαρε.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όσο γι' αυτό, πριν προλάβει ο Δαεμάνος, πρόλαβε κάποιος άλλος και το μπλόκαρε.



Πότε πρόλαβε; 
Εγώ το είδα όλο, για να είμαι σίγουρη πως πρόκειται γι' αυτό που θέλω. 
Τέλος πάντων, ήταν η εκπληκτική σκηνή στο νοσοκομείο, όταν γέννησε η Μαίρη και ο Μάθιου είδε το παιδί του για πρώτη φορά.


----------

